# Dolly and Oreo kidding soon



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought Dolly bred the only date they could give me is March possibility April. So for the last 5 weeks she has been making a utter. And for the last week her ligs feel like there coming and going. A few times her tailbone was sunken in belly looks like its dropped. But each time she goes right back to normal within a day. Im not sure if she is a FF or not. All we know is shes a pygmy and is 5 yrs old and came from a auction. And her previous owner bred her in October or November she thinks. Im not sure how much longer she could go but im tired of checking her. She has even gotten in the last couple of days to where she wont let me check her good always trying to get away she used to stand and let me check her ligs.
Oreo i noticed a bag about 2 weeks ago so i checked her she has a handful utter. And i was like what i did not get her tell January and the buck in February she should be Due in July at the earliest. So call the previous owner. she tells me 6 of her youngsters that was in that same pen as Oreo are bagging up. She thinks a buck broken into the pen. :GAAH: And she does not know which one. Could have been a lamauncha or a pygmy. She thinks Oreo will kid end of May beginning of June. :GAAH: She is a pygmy Nigerian cross and a FF i hope its a pygmy. Im just surprised she did not know who got them. Unless she does not want to tell me. So this is what im going to be doing tell Oreo kids :GAAH: :hair: 
So i figure i better make this tread as i might be needing help since im new to kidding. I can try to get pics on here if you guys want. But Oreo needs a birth clipping. Dolly is not to bad and will leave her be as she hates it when i even barley touch her back leg. So im not going to try to clip her.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, hopefully she was bred to the Pygmy buck...if not, we'll just hope for twins so at least the kids will be smaller. We are here if you need us!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright so i tried to get pics of them but they don't want to hold still. Then i tried to shave Oreo. will heed hubbys help. So i know this pics are not good at all but here they are.
Here is Oreo yes there is a utter hiding under that hair. It fills like its bigger today then yesterday.








And last Dolly who looks like she has a month more


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to the insanity waiting game! :wink: Dolly looks like she has a nice udder going. Hopefully, she will not make you wait much longer! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With Dollys udder, I'd say she has at max 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope everything goes well! Good luck! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like she's moving right along! :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive given up on Dolly every kidding. She had both my goat friend and goat owner Neighbor fooled into babies last week. As she had dropped i could see the indents and put my fingers around her tailbone. Since then though her ligs are back as stong as ever. Oreo s ligs are softer then hers. And i cant put my fingers around her tail bone. Ive been joking with hubby that Oreo will kid before Dolly. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So far no babies. Dolly is not acting any closer. Thinking if i do get a Doe out of doe it will have to be named May instead of April. Already had names picked out for dolly's babies. The boys i could still use.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Dolly and Oreo kidding soon pics*

Updated pics
First of Dolly she looks more sunken in today It looks like she may have dropped alittle.But she looked like that 2 weeks ago when she tricked everyone. Her ligs are soft but still there. Utter looks the same i think.








Oreo no change yet need to get a better shaver. Her ligs are still soft though.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Dollys ligs are still soft but there. Does not look sunken in but she has some discharge that's crusting up on her. Oreo ligs are still almost gone. Wounder if they will go at the same time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG I seen and felt dollys babys move. They were really poking out of her side. On a side note she has discharge looks rusty color. Im hoping everything is ok.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok i thought i heard were a doe will kid within 6 week of forming an utter. Its going on 8 weeks since i first started to see her utter drop down and her last owner thought for sure April could have been her latest for her to kid in. As of May 1 Dolly is still pg and eating and acting 100% normal. It is cooling down today and raining but she does not look ready. :veryangry: I WANT BABIES NOW. Ok Ok trying to remain calm. But with this being my first birth and since i was told babies in March or April im just tired of waiting lol. The good thing is Dolly has taught me all about this Doe Code. So i know with the next due day coming up im not jumping at every little development. Could she bred by my buck? If he got her she would not be due tell end of July as the earliest. 
Oreo is looking good ligs are still soft so she is right on track.
Here is her baby bump. she does not look big at all but hopfully she has twins in there. Love the black dot on her back lol


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well if anyone is following this tread. we have progress looks like Dolly is losing her plug. Since that happens up to 2 weeks before looks like i have a bit of time left.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

oreo kidded a single buckling


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

congrat's!!! Can't wait to see picture's!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on Oreos kid. Can't wait for photos!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since Oreo was obviously bred by the LaMancha buck...I hope that Dolly's delivery goes just as well.
Any more sign from Dolly?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I posted pics over in the other area. Oreo was bred accedintly at her former home. Dolly should have been breed by a pygmy buck at her former home. Though im starting to worry. Dolly is big as a barn and not slowing down.
Right know it looks like she was bred in December which im thinking the horse owners had her then i hope there was no big buck roaming around there property.


----------

